# What is the current price of "Nintendo Wii" console in india



## Rockstar11 (Jul 21, 2010)

*What is the current price of "Nintendo Wii" console in india?*

What is the current price of "Nintendo Wii" console in india??


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jul 21, 2010)

?????????....


----------



## ico (Jul 22, 2010)

Around 14k. It comes with Wii Sports.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jul 22, 2010)

^^ black colour model?


----------



## borax12 (Jul 22, 2010)

......rockstar....the mrp..of the hcl distributed....whit model with the wii sports/bash party is 16K.....and thats like the only available option....for the black version probably u will have to rely on the grey market.......i hope that answers your query....anyways hers the link for the online shop link by game4u.com-Game4u.com | Buy Games in India. We deliver video games across india, Mumbai, Chennai, Delhi, Bangalore, Hyderabad, Ahmedabad |Nintendo Consoles, Handhelds and Accessories|Nintendo Wii


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jul 22, 2010)

^^^ hey thanks for the info... 

actually  i want to buy this game console for playing "Wii Music" 
(Wii Music  is a free form music game for the Wii that simulates playing musical instruments using the Wii Remote, Nunchuk, and the Wii Balance Board (in Drum Mode only)
Wii Music | Nintendo


----------



## borax12 (Jul 22, 2010)

yeah go for it then......wii is certainly for you then......though i  kinda like nintendo only for thei yearly doses of pokemon and final fantasy...on a portable platform though)....nothing else.....


----------



## borax12 (Jul 24, 2010)

i will never quote spam from now on


----------

